# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  من أروع قصائد فاروق جويدة " امرأة من ألف عام "

## صفاء عطاالله

*امرأة من ألف عام* 

*من ألف عام ..*

*كنت أحلم أن أري امرأة* 

*تحلق في سمائي كالفراشة* 

*فيها جنون الموج* 

*حين يعانق الشطآن* 

*في دفء ارتعاشه * 

*في صوتها وتر .. إذا انطلقت بلابله* 

*يصير الكون أغنية خجوله* 

*تنساب كالأنهار في صحراء عمري* 

*تملأ الدنيا بضحكات الطفولة* 

                                 * * * 


*من ألف عام* 

*عشت أرسم صورة امرأة* 

*أري في وجهها كل الفصول* 

*وجه الربيع ..* 

*إذا ارتدت أغصانه الخضراء لون الورد* 

*وانتفضت سنابله* 


*وهامت في الحقول* 

*فيها جنون الصيف والأيام تلقي ثوبها* 

*وتدور ترقص عاريات..* 

*بين أصداء الطبول* 

*فيها شتاء حائر ..* 

*يمضي علي الطرقات ينظر للمدى*

*ويعود يرقب في الجليد مصيره المجهول* 

*فيها خريف لا ينام إذا بدت* 

*نذر الرحيل* 

*ولفت الأشجار أشباح الذبول* 

*فيها تعانقني الحقيقة ..* 

*كلما عصفت بنا الظلمات* 

*في الليل الجهول* 

*فيها أري نفسي ..* 

*حنين الطير .. إصرار الخيول* 

*فيها وداعة قطتي البيضاء* 

*حين تنام كالأطفال في صدري الخجول* 

*كم عشت أحلم ..* 

*أن أري امرأة علي شطآنها* 

*ألقي الرجال .. واستريح دقيقة* 

*من عالم مخبول* 

                     * * * 

*من ألف عام ..*

*عشت أرسم في خيالي* 

*صورة امرأة يخبئها القدر* 

*كانت تطوف مع الليالي* 

*كلما سقطت طيور العمر* 

*واندثرت كأوراق الشجر* 

*تبدو بلون الفجر أحيانا..*

*بلون الحزن أحيانا ..* 

*وحين تغيب يختنق القمر* 

*فيها لهيب الشمس ..* 

*فيها سكرة الأمواج ..*

*فيها لهفة الأرض الحزينة* 

*لارتعاشات المطر* 

*فيها حنين العاشقين إذا بدا* 

*طيف الفراق وعاد يدمينا السفر* 

*تخبو الملامح .. يستكين النبض ..* 

*يرحل كالصدى صوت الوتر* 

*في كل يوم كنت أحسب* 

*ما تبقي من زماني* 

*قبل أن تخبو علي العينين* 

*أشواق العمر* 
*                * * ** 

*من ألف عام ..* 

*كنت أحلم أن أعانق شهرزاد* 

*وأموت في أحضانها ..* 

*ويعود يبعثني لهيب الشوق نارا* 

*كلما خمد الرماد* 

*أنسي بها الأحزان .. والزمن الكريه ..* 

*وسطوة الجلاد* 

*في كل يوم كان موج البحر* 

*يلقي للشواطئ وجه بحار غريق* 

*وأنا علي الأمواج يحملني* 

*شراع الحلم في الليل السحيق* 

*في آخر المشوار عاد السندباد ..* 

*رماد بحار تناثر في حريق* 

*لاحت أمام العين لؤلؤة* 

*بلون الصبح تبكي ..* 

*ضجت الأمواج .. وارتجف البريق* 

*وأطل ضوء خافت خلف الغيوم* 

*وظل يكبر .. ثم يكبر ..* 

*ثم أصبح نجمة بيضاء* 

*في وجه رقيق* 

*حملت يدي مثل الفراشة .. حلقت بالقلب* 

*ضمت حزنه الدامي العميق .* 

*ورأيت وجه حبيبتي* 

*بستان ضوء قد تناثر في المدى* 

*والكون يرسم في سراب العمر* 

*أضواء الطريق* 
               * * * 


*من ألف عام ..* 

*كنت أحلم أن أطير حبيتي* 

*مثل النوارس . أن أسافر كالنغم* 

*فالسندباد العاشق المجنون أرقة الألم* 

*نتجاوز الزمن اللقيط .. ونعلن العصيان* 

*في وجه الدمامة .. والفجاجة .. والسأم* 

*نغدو بلا زمن يكبلنا* 

*ويلقي ما تبقي من رحيق العمر* 

*في كهف العدم* 

*ننساب كالأشواق* 

*حين يضمنا دفء الحنين ..* 

*فلا وداع .. ولا فراق .. ولا ندم* 

                           * * * 

*من ألف عام ..* 

*عشت أحلم أن أري امرأة* 

*تعربد في كياني .. كالزلازل* 

*وتطير في بستان عمري كالفراشة* 

*عندما تغفو علي صدر الجداول* 

*ابني لها عشا علي العينين* 

*أسكنها ضلوع القلب ..* 

*تكبر في عيوني كالسنابل*

*وأعود عصفورا أغني الحب* 

*لحنا للحيارى* 

*أكسر القضبان حولي .. والسلاسل* 

*الآن يا عمري ..* 

*دعيني كي أنام علي جفونك ساعة* 

*إني أري خلف الجدار ..* 

*فحيح جلاد .. وقاتل * 

*                   * * ** 

*من ألف عام .. كنت نجما* 

*ربما ضل المسار فضاع في الدنيا .. وتاه* 

*وتشرد المسكين في الأفق البعيد* 

*فصار أغنية علي كل الشفاه* 

*قد كنت قديسا ..* 

*تخفي في ثياب الطهر أحيانا* 

*وضلله هواه* 

*قد عشت أرصد رحلة الأشواق* 

*في ركب النجوم .. ولم يزل* 

*قلبي يحن إلي سماه* 

*قد كنت بركانا تناثر في دماه* 

*أحييت شيئا في ضمير الناس أيقظهم* 
*ولم أعرف مداه* 

*قد كان لي حلم تألق في خيالي* 

*مات حزنا في صباه* 

*صغرت حزنا في صباه* 

*صغرت بنا الأشياء* 

*وانتحرت سنابل قمحنا* 

*وتوقف النبض المسافر ..* 

*في شرايين الحياة* 

*ضاقت حدود الكون في عيني* 

*فأصبح خدعة* 

*حتى ضياء الصبح ما عدنا نراه* 

*كل الذي حولي ضلال كاذب* 

*وخبا يقين القلب .. وانحرفت خطاه* 

*قد جئت .. والأيام حولي أقفرت* 

*والقلب يجمع ما تناثر من شبابي* 

*تحت أقدام الطغاة* 

*والآن جئتك كالغريق ..*

*وكل ما أبغيه من عينيك ..* 

*طوق النجاة* 

*مازال في الأيام شيء من رحيق* 

*فاحمليه الآن بين يديك* 

*عمر الحب ما أحلاه* 

*ولتسكري من نشوة الشوق المسافر* 

*في جوانحنا* 

*فبعض العشق يا عمري صلاة* 

*عندي يقين أن حبك آخر المشوار ..* 

*أن لديك وحدك منتهاه* 

*في آخر المشوار ..* 

*يبدو وجهك المنقوش من زمن البراءة* 

*ضوء صبح في يدي* 

*لم يبق عندي الآن* 

*غير مواكب الذكري* 

*وقنديل تناثر في رماد الموقد* 

*داست خيول الليل أحلامي* 

*وراحت تنشر الموت البطيء* 

*علي بقايا مرقدي* 

*قد خانني الزمن اللقيط ..*

*أضاع مني الأمس .. شردني* 

*وأنكر مولدي* 

*سرق الزمان البكر .. ضللني* 

*وأسقط معبدي* 

*وأفقت من سكر الضلال* 

*وجئت عندك أهتدي* 

*لا تحرميني من غدي* 

                   * * * 

*من ألف عام ..* 

*عشت أرسم صورة امرأة* 

*أعيد بها الزمن* 

*ويكون وجه حبيبتي* 

*هو ما تبقي من زمان الحلم ..* 

*في هذا الوطن*

----------


## طارق عطاالله

*عندي يقين أن حبك آخر المشوار .. 
أن لديك وحدك منتهاه 
في آخر المشوار ..* 
*  احسنتي الاختيار اخت صفاء*
*         بس ياريت تتابعي ردود متابعي مساهماتك

*

----------


## صفاء عطاالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أشكرك أستاذ / طارق عطالله علي اهتمامك  وقراءتك لموضوعاتي 

وتعليقاتك الجميلة شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## امان الواصل

يبدو وجهك المنقوش من زمن البراة 
ضوء صبح في يدي 
لم يبق عندي الان 
غيرمواكب الذكري 
وقنديل تناثر في رمادالموقد 
اللة للة اللة عليك ياشاعرنا فأنت مهذب في شعرك جميل في اختيار كلماتك  
ماذا اقول؟ 
شاعرمهذب ورقيق ومعبر وصادق 
اللة عليكي ياصفاء نشكرك ونتمني منك المزيدألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الطرح شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## totate

وبعثت تعتب يا أبي..!

وغضبت مني بعدما

تاهت خطاي.. عن الحسين

أنا يا أبي في الدرب مصلوب اليدين

وزوابع الأيام تحملني و لا أدري.. لأين

والناس تعبر فوق أشلائي

ودمعي.. بين.. بين

وبعثت تعتب يا أبي

لم لا تجئ لكي ترى

كيف الضمير يموت في قلب الرجل؟

كيف الأمان يضيع أو يفنى الأمل؟

لم لا تجئ لكي ترى

أن الطريق يضيق حزنا بالبشر؟

أن الظلام اليوم يغتال القمر؟

أن الربيع يجئ.. من غير الزهر؟

لم لا تجئ لكي ترى..

الأرض تأكل زرعها؟

و الأم تقتل طفلها؟

أترى تصدق يا أبي

أن السماء الآن.. تذبح بدرها؟!

و الأرض يا أبتاه تأكل.. نفسها..

* * *

وغضبت يا أبتاه مني بعدما

تاهت خطاي عن الحسين..

أتراه عاش زماننا

أتراه ذاق.. كؤوسنا؟

هل كان في أيامه دجل.. و إذلال.. وقهر؟

هل كان في أيامه دنس يضيق.. بكل طهر؟

فبيوتنا صارت مقابر للبشر

في كل مقبرة إله

يعطي.. و يمنع ما يشاء

ما أكثر العباد.. في زمن الشقاء

أبتاه لا تعتب علي..

يوما ستلقاني أصلي في الحسين

سترى دموع الحزن تحملها بقايا.. مقلتين..

فأنا أحن إلى الحسين..

ويشدني قلبي إليه فلا أرى.. قدمي تسير

القلب يا أبتاه أصبح كالضرير

أنا حائر في الدرب.. لا أدري المصير!!

* * *

أنا في المدينة يا أبي مثل السحاب..

يوما تداعبني الحياة بسحرها..

يوما.. يمزقني العذاب

ورأيت أحلام السنين كأنها

وهم جحود.. أو سراب

وعرفت أن العمر حلم زائف

فغدا يصير.. إلى التراب

زمن حزين يا أبي زمن الذئاب

* * *

أبتاه لا تغضب إذا

ما قلت شيئا.. من عتاب

أبتاه قد علمتني حب التراب

كيف الحياة أعيشها رغم الصعاب

كيف الشباب يشدني نحو السحاب

حاسبت نفسي عمرها

حتى يئست من الحساب

وضميري المسكين مات من العذاب

أبتاه..

ما زال في قلبي عتاب

لم لم تعلمني الحياة مع الذئاب؟

----------

